# New project..Motorized drift trike



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Saw this on facebook. Looks pretty cool so I'm gonna build one.. keep yall posted!:bounce:


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

does look like fun


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

2cool!


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Digging through the scrap pile at work I found an old generator and tiller. I cut the side off the generator and used it as the rear frame. I used the tiller handles as the front half of the frame. Picked up a $20 beach crusier and chopped off the front end...Here ya go


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

i thought you were joking nice


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope the frame is strong enough!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Might want to gusset the neck.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Bazooka said:


> Might want to gusset the neck.


exactly what i was thinking, not much to weld to on that thin wall tubing.


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> Might want to gusset the neck.


 Beefing the weak points up a bit for sure.. Not much of a welder but going to give it a shot.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I saw one of these things cruising up and down the street in a neighborhood off of 45, a little south of La Marque a week ago. I didn't get a good look up close, but it looked cool from far off. I imagine it would be fun!

Edit: Looks like it would be tough to roll it, but if you did/do, it's gonna hurt like a b$%ch! lol


----------

